# Wedding Dress Sizing



## Lost7

Can I ask advice please :oops:

I am a couple of sizes smaller up top than I am down below, I suppose you could call this a pear shape. 
Just wondering what size dress I would need? I don't wear dresses - at all. 
So I'm just not sure which to go for. 
I don't particularly wish to go to a wedding dress shop to try on dresses either, as I feel a bit embarrassed being a little over weight. 

Does anyone have advice. 

I don't want to go for the larger size as it might not show up my bust too well, in the same respect if I go for the smaller size for my boobs to look amazing it might not go over my hips :oops: 

Thanks in advance for any advice

Looking to get married in October/November this year.


----------



## missk1989

The best thing to do is get a dress made to order online if you not want to go to a shop. That way you will get it right. I cannot recommend any but maybe if you join a bridal forum (you do not get much traffic here) someone will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Rach79

I have not purchased my dress yet, I hate people touching me and the thought of someone dressing me makes me panic. Therefore I am going for a 50's style pretty casual dress with a free size waist. So you pick the size by bust and waist is listed as free size. Hope this is of some help


----------



## AP

I went to a shop and tried on a few dresses, and ended up getting a size 18 (im a 10-12!) and having it altered to fit my size and shape, it worked perfectly


----------



## Lost7

Thanks everyone! Love the idea of a fitted bust then 'free' down below!
I guess having 6 children I really do have 'child bearing hips' lol. 
I will have a look to see what I can find with the fitted bust and free waist, thanks everyone!


----------



## Koifish

I am tiny but my bust, waist and thighs are not a one size will fit. I had to go in try my dress on and they found the size that fit me best but had to have alterations to fix the bust area and waist area. It may not be ideal if you don't want to go to a shop but they altered it to fit perfect.


----------



## maryp0ppins

If you buy a dress in the shop it will be altered to fit you!
A good seamstress will make the dress a perfect fit for your body.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Wedding dresses always come up small. You nearly always have to go for a bigger size. Most dress shop staff are lovely and will make it to fit you x


----------



## lozzy21

When I get on the lap top il show you pictures of my dress. I'm a lot bigger on the bottom than I am on the top so I went for a corseted bodice with a full skirt, very Victorian. The corseted bodice gave you a three size range really.


----------



## Lost7

Thanks everyone - I'm still looking for a dress suitable for me and my shape!
I really want my hair to grow too - not getting married with short hair! :oops:


----------

